# Chris Froome to target 7 tour de france titles



## Mr Haematocrit (12 Jun 2013)

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...-de-france-for-next-six-or-seven-years-37612/

Of all the numbers of tour titles to target, why state the number 7 as that number of tour titles has a certain tarnish to it. Would it not be better to say five or more
A big challenge ahead for Froome dog and one I personally doubt he will achieve.


----------



## Noodley (12 Jun 2013)

not a chance.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2013)

He still sounds a bit naive


----------



## ayceejay (12 Jun 2013)

Sometimes ( always?) sticking a microphone or a daft question in the face of an exhausted/elated athlete may not result in a thoughtful response, I admire Cavendish and Wiggins for dealing with this in the way they do. Chris Froome has an awkward personality that some have a problem with but if only he could be seen for his ability on the bike perhaps he would be measured on that instead.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (12 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2500185, member: 30090"]I can't see where it says about going for seven titles?

Going for another six to seven years is just someone who wants to remain at their for as longcas their body allows it.[/quote]


The first line states.......... Chris Froome has said that he wants to target the Tour de France “for the next six or seven years”...... I read this as his target is to win as his target for this year is the TDF as well and I understand that this year it means an attempt to come away with the yellow, so I expect it means the same with regards to other years. he also mentions that he is driven by that goal , but not from a fame point of view... You neither get fame or recognition for starting the TDF which suggests further that he is talking about winning more.


----------



## jdtate101 (13 Jun 2013)

I can't see anything wrong with saying you'd like to win 7 tours. Saying isn't doing and he probably won't, but there's nothing wrong with setting yourself an ambitious target is there?


----------



## machew (13 Jun 2013)

As he cant be the first British rider to win the TdF, he now wants to beet the record for the most wins


----------



## Noodley (13 Jun 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> ...there's nothing wrong with setting yourself an ambitious target is there?


 
Indeed, but perhaps he needs to find out if he can face the pressure of winning one to start with. And realise that he's not in a team that is _his_ team, unlike previous multi and 5 times-winners who (mostly) had teams shaped around them.


----------



## green1 (13 Jun 2013)

machew said:


> As he cant be the first British rider to win the TdF, he now wants to beet the record for the most wins


Which is 5.


----------



## e-rider (13 Jun 2013)

well, he didn't actually say he was going to win 7 titles, just that he was going to try for 6/7 years, probably hoping for 2-3 wins - sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Noodley (13 Jun 2013)

If a GC rider states he is "targeting" something it usually means he "aims to win" not that he'll turn up and ride it.


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2013)

Perhaps he's hinting that there is no way he's going to step aside, do the Giro, and let Wiggins be team leader at TdF 2014.
(If they're both still at Sky!)


----------



## Noodley (13 Jun 2013)

Froome Dog! Woof woof woof woof.


----------



## The Couch (13 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> Perhaps he's hinting that there is no way he's going to step aside, do the Giro, and let Wiggins be team leader at TdF 2014.
> (If they're both still at Sky!)


 
I think this probably makes most sense as explanation... Like other riders (e.g. Evans, Virenque, Ullrich) he wants to focus his season on riding the Tour.
Of course, when your as good as he is (they are), you always want to put in all you can (and win it), but I don't think he is claiming he sees himself winning it for the next 6 to 7 years... he's just going to focus his next seasons on riding the Tour and wants to be the leader of the team in it. (and isn't going to start focussing on Giro/Vuelta just to give someone else in the team the opportunity to be the leader in the Tour)


----------



## Boris Bajic (13 Jun 2013)

He is a young, talented roider who produces some entertaining moments when he has a go. He adds to the spectacle.

As yet, he hasn't won a GT, but a couple of podiums look good and he's having a very strong build-up to the TdF.

We notice him more in part because he's racing on a British licence and has fairly good grounds (a passport and a parent) to claim that connection.

He does look a strong 'un and it seems reasonable that he should state he intends to have a good go at the Tour for the next few years.

But... he has yet to win a GT. They are long races and funny stuff does happen. Lance Armstrong (for all his alleged naughtiness) did rather build up the impression that once a top rider has aimed at the Tour, he'll win it. There are so many variables that this can be an unhelpful view.

Froome will need to be careful with what he ingests and what he uses in recovery (and so will his doctors). If he chooses to go into slightly naughty territory, it will have to be with very small doses and very strict and disciplined monitoring by a top physician. He'll have to avoid punctures and mechanical failure in places where the cars can't reach him quickly; he'll have to avoid crashing and stay away from danger when it's wet or in bunches. He'll have to be quick, too. But he's already shown that he is.

He has a fairly monstrous team around him and a team structure who now know how to win a GT. I wish him well and would not be at all surprised if he ended his career with one or two TdF victories, or maybe the full set of GTs.


----------



## thom (13 Jun 2013)

I'm a big fan of Froome - he should end up with a better Grand Tour palmares than Wiggins by the end of his career. Despite his perceived awkwardness, everyone will love him in the UK if he wins the tour this year. To me it seems rather normal to say he wants to focus on the tour for the lion's part of his career - it is after all the world's biggest annual sporting event.

Incidentally, Rouleur's latest edition has a Ned Boulting interview with Froome where he does talk about La Toussuire. He says:
1) His yo-yoing was a deliberate bluff as to being knackered, trying to get his opponent (i.e. Nibali) to attack and tire
2) When Nibali did attack, he was then able to bring Wiggins back to Nibali when Wiggins had been separated
3) He deliberately attacked thereafter with the belief that he was leaving Wiggins on Nibali's wheel with a safe run to the line
4) When Wiggins was them gapped, he was forced to drop back to look after Wiggins

It begs the question, what might have happened if Wiggins had held Nibali's wheel of his own accord...? Would Froome have been allowed to push on ?

Woof woof !


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2013)

Noodley said:


> If a GC rider states he is "targeting" something it usually means he "aims to win" not that he'll turn up and ride it.


 
Well, yeah, that's the drive and ambition that makes them a GC rider in the first place.

The rest of us know we can't expect to win everything but that's not the way the mind of the professional sportsperson works.


----------



## e-rider (13 Jun 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> He is a young, talented roider who produces some entertaining moments when he has a go. He adds to the spectacle.
> 
> As yet, he hasn't won a GT, but a couple of podiums look good and he's having a very strong build-up to the TdF.
> 
> ...


he would have 2 GT wins under his belt if it wasn't for Sky team orders


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Jun 2013)

green1 said:


> Which is 5.


 

Nah, there was another bloke, forget the name, an American I think. He was even on Oprah once.


----------



## The Couch (13 Jun 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Nah, there was another bloke, forget the name, an American I think. He was even on Oprah once.


 
No, Tom Cruise never won the Tour, let alone more than 5


----------



## Boris Bajic (13 Jun 2013)

e-rider said:


> he would have 2 GT wins under his belt if it wasn't for Sky team orders


 
Arsenal would have won the Champions League had it not been for another team.

Kevin Schwantz would have won more World Titles if he'd been on a Yamaha or a Honda and if Lawson and Rainey hadn't existed.

The bloke in Scooby Doo would have got away with it, if it hadn't been for those meddling kids.

Teams require their domestiques to play a supporting role. That was his job and he signed the contract.

As things stand, he hasn't won a GT. Cycling is like that....


----------



## Noodley (13 Jun 2013)

I would have won all the GTs and Classics if it wasn't for my lardy fat arse. Damn you, lardy fat arse.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Jun 2013)

The Couch said:


> No, Tom Cruise never won the Tour, let alone more than 5


 
You're right, even six times really would be Mission Impossible and whilst there were a Few Good Men around at one time or another in the peloton, beyond six tour wins, you'd truly have be Top Gun... and not just relying on namby-pamby marginal gains and sports scientology...


----------



## Hont (13 Jun 2013)

Felt like this was a bit of a non-story really. I felt he was just saying that he sees the peak of his career being 6-7 more years long and he wants to focus on the Tour for those years. That's his _goal_. Doesn't mean he's going to even compete in 6-7 more Tours, let alone win them.

Read like that, it's hardly a surprising statement. If he said he wanted to focus on Paris Roubaix on the other hand...


----------



## Noodley (13 Jun 2013)

Anyone know what his girlfriend thinks about it all, or what shaped chainrings he's thinking of using? - them's the REAL news stories.


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2013)

e-rider said:


> he would have 2 GT wins under his belt if it wasn't for Sky team orders


 
If not for his illness, he might have had a chance to step up and become team leader when Brad crashed out in 2011. But that's the way it goes. You can't make assumptions about what might have happened if circumstances had been different, precisely because circumstances would have been different. Butterfly effect, or something.

Greg Lemond might have won at least three more TdFs if not for a) Hinault, and b) being shot, but history will always show him to have won three and no more.

He's still the greatest in my eyes.


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2013)

If it hadn't been for Mark Cavendish/Andre Greipel/John Degenkolb/Peter Sagan/EBH/Tyler Farrar/Nacer Bouhanni/Arnaud Démare/etc, Matt Goss would probably still have contrived a way to come second.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jun 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> He is a young, talented roider


 
Freudian slip?


----------



## e-rider (13 Jun 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Arsenal would have won the Champions League had it not been for another team.
> 
> Kevin Schwantz would have won more World Titles if he'd been on a Yamaha or a Honda and if Lawson and Rainey hadn't existed.
> 
> ...


I know that, my point was in response to someone doubting his ability to be good enough to win a GT - and my point is, that he has been the best rider in a GT twice, only his team manager got in the way, not other riders, not his bike, not a mechanical fault, not bad luck, not the weather, just the team manager.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Jun 2013)

Ultimately, he did not win, so no-one knows if he could have!


----------



## Noodley (13 Jun 2013)

e-rider said:


> ...he has been the best rider in a GT twice, only his team manager got in the way, not other riders, not his bike, not a mechanical fault, not bad luck, not the weather, just the team manager.


 
Wrong.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Jun 2013)

Noodley said:


> Wrong.


 

Speculation: If e-rider was wrong less, he'd be right more!


----------



## Boris Bajic (13 Jun 2013)

e-rider said:


> I know that, my point was in response to someone doubting his ability to be good enough to win a GT - and my point is, that he has been the best rider in a GT twice, only his team manager got in the way, not other riders, not his bike, not a mechanical fault, not bad luck, not the weather, just the team manager.


 
Your point was abundantly clear. I do not for one moment doubt his ability, his corage or his fitness. All, I think, are of the highest calibre.

I think that was clear in my original post in this thread.

What I was responding to was the view you gave the impression you held: That he would have had two GTs by now if it hadn't been for matters beyond his control and in line with his contract with his employer and several other factors we may never know.

Which is why I did my Scooby-Doo post. He has not won a GT. He is undoubtedly good enough to do so.

He will need to cross the finish line (supported by domestiques who may also be good enough to win) ahead of several other top riders who are also good enough to win.

I've seen snippets of the TdF before and my strong impression is that it can be quite comptitive and there may be more than one rider who wants to win, is good enough to win and thnks he has a pretty good chance of doing so. It might be Froome this year. He might go on to win all 3 GTs... Oh Bugger! I'm repeating myself.


----------



## The Couch (13 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> ... Greg Lemond might have won at least three more TdFs if not for a) Hinault, and b) being shot, but history will always show him to have won three and no more


 
Or if Merckx hadn't been punched in the gut, he would (deservedly so) have had the record 
... if it hadn't been for those meddling fans


----------



## gavroche (13 Jun 2013)

Nobody has ever won more than 5 tours but it may happen one day. Don't think Frome will be the one though.


----------



## dragon72 (15 Jun 2013)

What it all boils down to, is that Froome has got what it takes to be a serious contender in the TdF for the next five or so years. I tend to agree and would add the other GTs to the mix too. 
Whereas Wiggins is definitely in the latter days of his career as a serious competitor, and too reliant on there being some serious ITT kilometres in the grands tours' parcours and long steady climbs in the hilly bits. Let's not even mention descending in the wet. There, I've said it.
Brailsford already knows who's going to bring in the wins.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jun 2013)

dragon72 said:


> Brailsford already knows who's going to bring in the wins.



This. ^

Someone earlier queried whether Froome and Wiggins would both be at Sky next year. I consider it quite plausible that they won't be, but I'd be surprised if it's Froome who goes.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jun 2013)

Also, I find it interesting that a lot of people say they "can't warm to Froome", but this is the rider who gave us one of the most exciting bike races in recent memory when he charged to glory on stage 17 of the 2011 Vuelta. How can anyone not warm to that?

He's frickin' awesome.


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> Also, I find it interesting that a lot of people say they "can't warm to Froome", but this is the rider who gave us one of the most exciting bike races in recent memory when he charged to glory on stage 17 of the 2011 Vuelta. How can anyone not warm to that?
> 
> He's frickin' awesome.


I sort of agree, Smutch, but he has a weird interview persona. Maybe we like our cycling heroes to be slightly flawed but loveable. Wiggo and Cav fit that bill while Froome comes over as a slightly odd colonial cousin. Despite what some say on here occasionally about not caring about nationality, and just like exciting racing, there is something indisputably patriotic about most of us when forced to choose. Froome for all his exciting cycling talents and tactics just aint a Brit. I say this as a lover of many things foreign and foreigners but deep down it's a support I find hard to shift.
My heart rate goes off the scale when Cav is in the last 100m of a TdF sprint or Freddie Flintoff runs out Ponting to win the Ashes. It's not pretty but it's deep down.


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2013)

P.S. I have had a drink or two.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2013)

A Brit of convenience with faraway eyes who looks plain wrong on a bike. It's the looking wrong on a bike that I can't forgive.


----------



## redcard (15 Jun 2013)

Is Froome teetotal? I have a feeling he probably is. Us Brits are very suspicious of that.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> I sort of agree, Smutch, but he has a weird interview persona. Maybe we like our cycling heroes to be slightly flawed but loveable. Wiggo and Cav fit that bill while Froome comes over as a slightly odd colonial cousin. Despite what some say on here occasionally about not caring about nationality, and just like exciting racing, there is something indisputably patriotic about most of us when forced to choose. Froome for all his exciting cycling talents and tactics just aint a Brit. I say this as a lover of many things foreign and foreigners but deep down it's a support I find hard to shift.
> My heart rate goes off the scale when Cav is in the last 100m of a TdF sprint or Freddie Flintoff runs out Ponting to win the Ashes. It's not pretty but it's deep down.


 


you are talking sense for an old boy.  It's the same reasons as to why people (Brits) don't really warm to other sportsmen such as (_off the top of my head_) Rusedksi, Lennox Lewis and Owen Hargreaves.


----------



## Hip Priest (15 Jun 2013)

I'm English. If I moved abroad and had a son, would it be unreasonable for him to consider himself English too? A lot of sportsmen have cosmopolitan backgrounds, and can choose to represent any one of a number of countries.

Froome has chosen Britain. Should we knock him for it?


----------



## Hip Priest (15 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's the same reasons as to why people (Brits) don't really warm to other sportsmen such as (_off the top of my head_) Rusedksi, Lennox Lewis and Owen Hargreaves.


 
What about Mo Farah? He's a national hero, yet was born in Somalia and lives in the US!


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I'm English. If I moved abroad and had a son, would it be unreasonable for him to consider himself English too? A lot of sportsmen have cosmopolitan backgrounds, and can choose to represent any one of a number of countries.
> 
> Froome has chosen Britain. Should we knock him for it?


I'm not saying you should. If you read my post I explain that it's a personal feeling I can't shake.


----------



## thom (15 Jun 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> What about Mo Farah? He's a national hero, yet was born in Somalia and lives in the US!


The difference is that Mo's won big in the past and he has hand gestures. Brad too obviously won big last year and he can be relied upon to match Farah's Mobot:







with a one fingered salute once in a while,






People will like Froome if/when he wins the tour - they'll adore him when he discovers a hand gesture to call his own. I think he should try this on the Champs Elysee :


----------



## redcard (16 Jun 2013)

He needs a hand gesture - The F-bomb


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> What about Mo Farah? He's a national hero, yet was born in Somalia and lives in the US!


 


Indeed, good point.
He has a right prwopa English accent though..

I don't know HP, Why are some accepted and some are not?


----------



## tug benson (16 Jun 2013)

Froome is as British as wiggins...


It will take a massive effort from froome to win the tour this year, maybe he should have won the tour first then started talking about his ambition for the next 5-7 years


----------



## smutchin (16 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's the same reasons as to why people (Brits) don't really warm to other sportsmen such as (_off the top of my head_) Rusedksi, Lennox Lewis and Owen Hargreaves.



Hmm. I get what you're saying and it sounds superficially plausible but then you get someone like Andy Murray, who will never be as popular as Tim Henman even if he does win Wimbledon. 

I think the reasons are many and complex. It's not as simple as being down to nationality alone.

Froome vs Wiggins is a lot like Seb Coe vs Steve Ovett. Both were equally awesome to watch race, yet everyone had their favourite out of the pair, and the reasons may not be entirely rational.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> Hmm. I get what you're saying and it sounds superficially plausible but then you get someone like Andy Murray, who will never be as popular as Tim Henman even if he does win Wimbledon.
> 
> I think the reasons are many and complex. It's not as simple as being down to nationality alone.
> 
> Froome vs Wiggins is a lot like Seb Coe vs Steve Ovett. Both were equally awesome to watch race, yet everyone had their favourite out of the pair, and the reasons may not be entirely rational.


Tim Henman is/was more popular than Andy Murray? 

To quote John McEnroe "You cannot be serious!!"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2013)

tug benson said:


> Froome is as British as wiggins...
> 
> 
> It will take a massive effort from froome to win the tour this year, maybe he should have won the tour first then started talking about his ambition for the next 5-7 years


Froome's passport is as British as Wiggins' certainly. But Wiggins spent a good part of his childhood riding around the streets of north London and, with his retro Mod tastes, accent, etc, clearly displays the cultural ''imprints'' of Britishness, which make him seem familiar, recognisable. While he had no choice about moving to the UK, living and settling here was his choice before anyone had ever heard of Brad the cyclist. The same can't be said about Froome. Even when he's sick, he has to go and catch something exotic like bilharzia.

Perhaps that feeling some of us have that Froome is difficult to warm to is mostly down to a lack of common shared experiences. I can accept him as a formidable and very determined cyclist but not as ''one of us.''


----------



## Winnershsaint (16 Jun 2013)

John McEnroe was born in Weisbaden if my memory serves me correct.


----------



## dragon72 (16 Jun 2013)

If he was born near the border of a country, should we shout "Chalk dust!!"?


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2500185, member: 30090"]I can't see where it says about going for seven titles?

Going for another six to seven years is just someone who wants to remain at their for as longcas their body allows it.[/quote]


+1

It's also a message to [Sky/new team] to say I am the team leader.


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Tim Henman is/was more popular than Andy Murray?
> 
> To quote John McEnroe "You cannot be serious!!"


 
He was, in a way. English people always seemed to like Henman, whereas many English people just seem to moan about Murray. I'm drawn to him though. Often the so-called dour or 'boring' sporstsmen are the most interesting characters. See also: Kimi Raikkonen.


----------



## thom (16 Jun 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> He was, in a way. English people always seemed to like Henman, whereas many English people just seem to moan about Murray. I'm drawn to him though. Often the so-called dour or 'boring' sporstsmen are the most interesting characters. See also: Kimi Raikkonen.


According to Rouleur, after a long morning's training from home in Monaco, Chris Froome pops down to the harbour and goes diving for octopus to eat for lunch.
True fact !


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Jun 2013)

thom said:


> According to Rouleur, after a long morning's training from home in Monaco, Chris Froome pops down to the harbour and goes diving for octopus to eat for lunch.
> True fact !


 

I bet that saves him a few squid.


----------



## Winnershsaint (16 Jun 2013)

User said:


> but if that's on the US army base then he was born on American soil similar to an embassy ....so a US citizen, I'd imagine it's similar to British bases and children born on them..


Indeed he was a service child. As was I. Just prior to being born my dad who was in the FAA was posted to an airbase in the north-west of Northern Ireland and accompanied by my mum. I was born about as far away in the British Isles as it was to get from their southern England origins as it was possible to get. It is quite odd really having no real connection with your place of birth. If asked where I'm from I'll always claim to be from Hampshire. I might admit in an unguarded moment to Berkshire through residential qualification.


----------



## jowwy (16 Jun 2013)

have to be honest in that i cant take to froomey, just dont like his riding style and those stupid glasses.

i do like watching the way ritchie port rides tho and the i'm a huge fan of the boss too ( bosan hagen)


----------



## Hont (19 Jun 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/22957697

"I'm 28 and for the next six or seven years my goal is to try to fight for the yellow jersey," he said. "*If I can win it once* I would be chuffed to bits".


----------



## yello (19 Jun 2013)

jowwy said:


> have to be honest in that i cant take to froomey


 
Me neither. It leaves me in a rather paradoxical position tbh. I'll not be concerned if he doesn't achieve his objective but I'll be keen to see Richie Porte do well, let me put it that way.


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2013)

Froome with a View, from all and sundry


----------



## lukesdad (19 Jun 2013)

yello said:


> Me neither. It leaves me in a rather paradoxical position tbh. I'll not be concerned if he doesn't achieve his objective but I'll be keen to see Richie Porte do well, let me put it that way.


I like to see Richie P doing well and so far he's not disappointing 

(Still can't find the feckin smilies on me iPod )


----------



## yello (19 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> Froome with a View, from all and sundry


 
You've been waiting for the chance to say that now haven't you


----------



## oldroadman (19 Jun 2013)

lukesdad said:


> I like to see Richie P doing well and so far he's not disappointing
> 
> (Still can't find the feckin smilies on me iPod )


 
Richie is a genuine good guy, as asset in a team and probably capable of a GT win given the right route and leadership responsibility. Chris is just a bit quieter, and has learned a lot in the past few seasons, to emerge where he is now. It's a really tough thing to be a favourite for the world's most famous race, not just the racing, but constant media pressure, knowing the slightest slip will be pounced on, either on the road or in the press room. That quietness will serve him well, I hope.


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2013)

lukesdad said:


> I like to see Richie P doing well and so far he's not disappointing
> 
> (Still can't find the feckin smilies on me iPod )


 
I'm flattered LD and I won't pretend otherwise!


----------



## Crackle (19 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm flattered LD and I won't pretend otherwise!


Hang on, Cav's joined Argos Shimano and you've joined Sky? And this all happened the night before last?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2013)

Crackle said:


> Hang on, Cav's joined Argos Shimano and you've joined Sky? And this all happened the night before last?


Yes, apparently God ate too much cheese before going to bed.


----------



## lukesdad (19 Jun 2013)

User said:


> when I first read it, I actually thought this was for the froome with a view quote from rich p


Erm...it was, they've always been a bit slow on the uptake in here mind


----------



## Isla Valassi (22 Jun 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Froome's passport is as British as Wiggins' certainly. But Wiggins spent a good part of his childhood riding around the streets of north London and, with his retro Mod tastes, accent, etc, clearly displays the cultural ''imprints'' of Britishness, which make him seem familiar, recognisable. While he had no choice about moving to the UK, living and settling here was his choice before anyone had ever heard of Brad the cyclist. The same can't be said about Froome. Even when he's sick, he has to go and catch something exotic like bilharzia.
> 
> Perhaps that feeling some of us have that Froome is difficult to warm to is mostly down to a lack of common shared experiences. I can accept him as a formidable and very determined cyclist but not as ''one of us.''


 
Yes, the difference between Wiggins and Froome is Wiggins has supported the British economy by living most of his life here and paying taxes. Froome is as British as Zola Budd was...a flag of convenience. Would he have been able to reach his full potential under any Kenyan sporting programme? I'll think you'll find that once he eventually moves away from Sky he will no longer be 'British' - in fact I would be interested to know what his response would be if asked 'How does it feel to be one of Britain's top sportsmen?'


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2013)

Isla Valassi said:


> Would he have been able to reach his full potential under any Kenyan sporting programme?



What a thoroughly unpleasant attitude. You think we should deny people an opportunity to fulfil their potential just because of where they're born?


----------



## Isla Valassi (23 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> What a thoroughly unpleasant attitude. You think we should deny people an opportunity to fulfil their potential just because of where they're born?


Come off it! Re-read what I said about the difference between Froome and Wiggins.


----------



## yello (23 Jun 2013)

An interesting read...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/jun/22/chris-froome-tour-de-france

...I think I'm actually starting to (*shudder*) _like_ the guy


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2013)

yello said:


> An interesting read...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/jun/22/chris-froome-tour-de-france
> 
> ...I think I'm actually starting to (*shudder*) _like_ the guy


 
Don't beat yourself up Yello. Remember that we all disliked the wheelsucking Cuddles for years before he won us over with his true grit. squeaky voiced interviews and journalist threats!


----------



## Hip Priest (23 Jun 2013)

I'm fairly certain that no African has ever won the tour, so I guess it'd be a shame for Africa if Froome wins it under the British flag.


----------



## Muguruki (28 Jun 2013)

Oops! I seemed to have logged on to the BNP forum by mistake.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Jun 2013)

Muguruki said:


> Oops! I seemed to have logged on to the BNP forum by mistake.


 BNP ? Nah they're pussycats.


----------



## GeofT (3 Jul 2013)

I defy anyone to watch these then say they're still not a fan of Froome:

Froome safely in yellow at the Dauphine, could have just rolled into the finish and won the race but instead he unleashes an amazing counter attack to show Contador who's the boss:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bswLMQtJjH8


Or maybe the best moment of last year's Tour, an exceptional display of strength after 5 hours of hard riding. Evans and Wiggins at their absolute limit, Froome attacks and goes for the stage win on the 22% gradient Les Planches des Belles Filles (33m onwards).


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGcq-jDkhqU


Could easily go on, the man is exciting to watch and I can't wait for Contador and Froome to go head to head in the mountains - could easily be a classic TDF. They're both amazing fighters. The chat about whether he's British or not seems slightly strange to me. Of course, Wiggins is a great competitor but not as exciting to watch IMHO.


----------



## smutchin (3 Jul 2013)

And don't forget...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNm0scllox8


I was watching it on the sly at work, as I often do. Normally I can contain my excitement, but by the end of this one, I was jumping up and down, yelling Froome on, and sod what my boss thought.


----------



## The Couch (4 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> I was watching it on the sly at work, as I often do. Normally I can contain my excitement, but by the end of this one, I was jumping up and down, yelling Froome on, and sod what my boss thought.


If by now your boss hasn't yet noticed a dip in productivity when interesting stages/races are happening... I would start worrying


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2013)

Well, I've been getting away with it for five years so far...


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2013)

Good piece by Richard Williams in the Grauniad today - turns out Froome is not the new Greg Rusedski after all, but the new Owen Hargreaves. I think it's a much better comparison...

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2013/aug/09/chris-froome-tour-de-france-london

Shame he spoils it with the drivel about seeing "the maillot jaune" in last week's London race - which is drivel because a) he wouldn't have been in the maillot jaune, and b) it was a two-bit second division race that he wouldn't have had a hope of winning anyway.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> Good piece by Richard Williams in the Grauniad today - turns out Froome is not the new Greg Rusedski after all, but the new Owen Hargreaves. I think it's a much better comparison...
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2013/aug/09/chris-froome-tour-de-france-london
> 
> Shame he spoils it with the drivel about seeing "the maillot jaune" in last week's London race - which is drivel because a) he wouldn't have been in the maillot jaune, and b) it was a two-bit second division race that he wouldn't have had a hope of winning anyway.


 Agreed. Richard Williams is usually pretty good.
Froome could fire the gun at next years London Marathon or switch on the Xmas lights in Oxford Street!


----------



## oldroadman (10 Aug 2013)

Those comments in the Guardian are mostly complete rubbish. Rules: YOu hold the licence from the country you have a passport for, or you can join the Federation of your country of residence. It will still have a GBR code on, though, if you are British by passport entitlement. Perhaps the Kenyans (renowned as a very upright and honest federation..) would not do that, who knows? Anyway he holds a British passport and that's what counts (look at Cricket and Rugby if you want to find "Brits" that only qualify by residence, or grandparents, or whatever is convenient at the time.
Criteriums do come under UCI via local federation regs, but are relaxed about jerseys simply for good commercial reasons, no-one is worried. The spectators pay to see riders wearing TdF jerseys and they oblige. Simple contractural matter.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2013)

I hadn't looked at the comments.

Now I've looked at them... and wish I hadn't. 

Oh god.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Froome could fire the gun at next years London Marathon or switch on the Xmas lights in Oxford Street!



Or go on Celebrity Big Brother.


----------



## thom (10 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> Or go on Celebrity Big Brother.


/begin geordie
"Day twelve: Chris is still on the exercise bike in the garden since Davina spilled champagne on his Yellow jumper"
/end geordie


----------



## PhunkyPhil (13 Aug 2013)

I think when somebody says they want to target the Tour de France or any other specific event they just mean that event is their primary goal for the season, it doesn't necesarily mean they think they will win but want to give themselves the best oportunity to perform well.

I'm sure cadel Evans targets the Tour de France but he can't surely think he is going to win it and there are plenty of other GC riders in smaller teams in the same boat. The teams need a dedicated GC rider so that they are there in the big mountains when all the TV cameras are looking at the contenders so the sponsors get good exposure.

I'm sure the number he choose is based on his age and how long he thinks he can be in top condition.

Its funny how Wiggins has decided he may never do a grand tour again as he knows he was very lucky and will never get near to winning any grand tour again regardless of what team he rides for.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (13 Aug 2013)

PhunkyPhil said:


> I think when somebody says they want to target the Tour de France or any other specific event they just mean that event is their primary goal for the season, it doesn't necesarily mean they think they will win but want to give themselves the best oportunity to perform well.
> 
> I'm sure cadel Evans targets the Tour de France but he can't surely think he is going to win it and there are plenty of other GC riders in smaller teams in the same boat. The teams need a dedicated GC rider so that they are there in the big mountains when all the TV cameras are looking at the contenders so the sponsors get good exposure.
> 
> ...


Agreed with all of that then you wrote that bit about Wiggins. 

He wasn't lucky, he was in the form of his life and had trained harder than he ever had in order to perform at his best. He lost weight and put in the hard graft in the mountains.

His form prior to TDF 2012 was a clear indicator not to mention the fact that he was race favourite. He was the bookies favourite.

His current form perhaps shows that he is not prepared to make the massive sacrifices of a GC contender.

You sticking with lucky?
​ 
​


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Agreed with all of that then you wrote that bit about Wiggins.
> 
> He wasn't lucky, he was in the form of his life and had trained harder than he ever had in order to perform at his best. He lost weight and put in the hard graft in the mountains.
> 
> ...


You think he would have won if Froome was on a another team ?


----------



## Noodley (13 Aug 2013)

lukesdad said:


> You think he would have won if Froome was on a another team ?


 
yep


----------



## Noodley (13 Aug 2013)

but he wasn't


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2013)

Noodley said:


> but he wasn't


 That was lucky then eh ?


----------



## Noodley (13 Aug 2013)

lukesdad said:


> That was lucky then eh ?


 
indeed


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (13 Aug 2013)

lukesdad said:


> You think he would have won if Froome was on a another team ?


I do yeh. Only thing we can be sure of are the results, the rest speculation. Froome finished a distant 2nd.


----------



## lukesdad (14 Aug 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I do yeh. Only thing we can be sure of are the results, the rest speculation. Froome finished a distant 2nd.


 Well if you are going down that road there are a whole load of results you can be sure of, yet you still speculate . Of course you have a different set of rules for those results


----------



## Noodley (14 Aug 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Well if you are going down that road...


 
You're the nobber that went down that road, we just followed to see where the feck you were headed


----------



## lukesdad (14 Aug 2013)

Noodley said:


> You're the nobber that went down that road, we just followed to see where the feck you were headed


 I lost you the moment I set off !


----------



## Noodley (14 Aug 2013)

lukesdad said:


> I lost you the moment I set off !


 
You lost everyone the moment you joined CC


----------



## oldroadman (14 Aug 2013)

No-one is able to second guess what a result might have been. For instance, Froome in a different team in 2012, may have had worse support than Wiggins, and therefore may not have been able to win, but we DON'T KNOW. What we do know is that on *one day* he was the strongest climber and messed about until the management renminded him of who pays the wages and gives the orders.
In 2013 he had full team support, albeit things went wrong now and again, and won.
This is fact. The rest, to paraphrase, as Noodley might comment, is spheroids.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (14 Aug 2013)

oldroadman said:


> No-one is able to second guess what a result might have been. For instance, Froome in a different team in 2012, may have had worse support than Wiggins, and therefore may not have been able to win, but we DON'T KNOW. What we do know is that on *one day* he was the strongest climber and messed about until the management renminded him of who pays the wages and gives the orders.
> In 2013 he had full team support, albeit things went wrong now and again, and won.
> This is fact. The rest, to paraphrase, as Noodley might comment, is spheroids.


Amen.


----------

